# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new small Anubias



## Ben fishin (Feb 5, 2004)

I bought two of these little guys yesterday (2/22/04) for only $3.00 each. They were in a tank marked "Assorted potted plants $5.99" but as you can see in the picture they were not in pots. So i was able to talk them down in price because they are so small and not potted







Nobody at the fish store new what they were, but I think they could be Petite nanas. even if they aren't it was worth $3 for an anubias.

In the pic the plant is next to an inch ruler. Sorry to all the people that use the metric system I couldn't find a ruler with centimeters. If you can't see the pic let me know.










[This message was edited by Ben fishin on Sun February 22 2004 at 01:28 PM.]


----------



## Ben fishin (Feb 5, 2004)

I bought two of these little guys yesterday (2/22/04) for only $3.00 each. They were in a tank marked "Assorted potted plants $5.99" but as you can see in the picture they were not in pots. So i was able to talk them down in price because they are so small and not potted







Nobody at the fish store new what they were, but I think they could be Petite nanas. even if they aren't it was worth $3 for an anubias.

In the pic the plant is next to an inch ruler. Sorry to all the people that use the metric system I couldn't find a ruler with centimeters. If you can't see the pic let me know.










[This message was edited by Ben fishin on Sun February 22 2004 at 01:28 PM.]


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

NIce. Your right about it bieng "nana" I believe. If I were you, I'd go buy all that they had. Hey. If you get to much, you can always trade or aquabid right. Luck!

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------

